# Nature and Landscape Photos Feedback



## digitalpix (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Canon S45 and have a collection of nature and landscape photographs I have taken while on vacation and around my home town. My website Nature and Landscape Photography by John Solimine is located at http://digitalpix.ca Please feel free to take a look and provide me with any feedback.  Thanks for your time,  John Solimine http://digitalpix.ca


----------



## Alpha (Feb 4, 2007)

FYI, i'm sure this thread is going to be relocated to another section.

Anyway, the photos are nice, but the image quality is poor. I don't know if this is because of the camera itself or the jpeg conversion, but you really ought to improve it.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 4, 2007)

The pictures are too small; is there anyway you could put larger pics up?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> FYI, i'm sure this thread is going to be relocated to another section.


 
Well, Max was right, and here's your thread in the Photography Sites section now.
Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------

